# Belchertown State School



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Belchertown, MA 
So Sunday I decided to some splorin with my Brother in Law and a friend Mike Z. 
Mike was coming from Holyoke and said he would meet us there. 
So my brother in law drives right on campus parks next to the Admin Building. 
I said "um Really?" "um Really?" he said "What?" I said what do you mean what ? 
HA HA HA 
He says "oh yeah I park here during the week without a problem" I said well it's the weekend and there will prolly be a Belchertown Cruiser driving by the main road. Let's back out find a sidestreet and park there. So no sooner do we turn around. A Belchertown Black and White pulls down that street. 
We pass him he passes us no biggie. So he continues on and starts to patrol the campus maybe thinking others were there.

First building we find that is open is the power plant. Pretty cool. 
A big fukn Dead Racoon. Nothing Special. 
Then the building next to it was open so we went inside took a few. 
1. Flush After use (I mean do we really need a written reminder? ) 









__
https://flic.kr/p/3321603666
2. After practicing my aim i had to wash my hands.









__
https://flic.kr/p/3320759641
3. Another Bathroom. 









__
https://flic.kr/p/3320778293
4. Looking Back at the Power Plant









__
https://flic.kr/p/3321739540
5. And Lastly Peeling Paint









__
https://flic.kr/p/3321006605
Problem today was that only the Power Plant, The building Next to it, the Cafeteria and the paint shop and admin buildings were open. Everything (including the gymnasium / Auditorium were locked up tight) 
Hopefully the spring will come and the locals will open stuff for us. 
More photos Later on in the week. I took almost 200 but had very very little time last night to upload.
then this morning I had to get up @ 4 to shovel myself out to come to work. 
Cheers and Beers, 
Greg


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good pictures, but they are kinda scary and eerie. I think if your going to be in Belchertown you should stop at the Quabbin. You can basically go right up to the deer there and get some great pics. Park at the rotary near the tower, walk up through the pines and you should be able to at least get 10-12 deer in a herd. They walk right up to people. My son was able to pat one. Its really cool.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I loved doing security details at the State Hospital. Very spooky, the flooded out morgue was cool and the tunnels that connect all the buildings were neat. The floors felt like you were walking on a sponge from all the water infiltration.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Urban decay move over for rural decay! Nice photos Greg.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Did it feel like it was haunted? I know stupid question. It just looks really spooky, even in the daytime.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah it was a little creepy. I goota say that for sure. 
We could deff hear things inside the cafeteria but nobody else was there but us. 

Needless to say we were not in that building for long ! HA HA HA


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, I live a few towns away. My sister worked there years ago when it was open. I've only been there a few times, not since it has been closed, even then it had weird vibes.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Belchertown was a DMR facility that closed in 1992.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

It lookins like the old met state in Waltham


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Danvers State Hospital is by far the spookyest place I've ever been shy of a disiplinary hearing.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

GMACK24 said:


> Belchertown, MA
> So Sunday I decided to some splorin with my Brother in Law and a friend Mike Z.
> Mike was coming from Holyoke and said he would meet us there.
> So my brother in law drives right on campus parks next to the Admin Building.
> ...


Hmmm...a future episode of TAPS??


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

creepy pics


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks guys : )

More Fun at Belchertown State 
1. Admin Hallway 









__
https://flic.kr/p/3325768332
2. I know some of these guys. ha ha ha oke: TAGS 









__
https://flic.kr/p/3325768330
3. Mike Z taking a pic of the Pissah 









__
https://flic.kr/p/3325768348
4. Looking out onto the campus from the Admin Bldg







http://www.flickr.com/photos/gmack24/3325768338/
5. I wonder what's for lunch ?









__
https://flic.kr/p/3325768362
6. Peeling Paint Doorknob 









__
https://flic.kr/p/3325768360


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

The place is crawling with lead paint. No wonder the patients never improved.


----------

